# Disability help in Spain



## jobenalmadena (May 19, 2009)

My father in law comes home today after nearly 6 weeks in hospital in Malaga. He has had half of his left leg amputated. We have been told by the social worker from the hospital that there is finacial help and carers available if he has been a resident here for 5 years. The problem is - he has only been here for 4 years. Both myself and my partner work full time and we also have 2 children so we need someone to help care for him, but we just can't afford it. He receives his pension monthly from the UK and has worked all his life there, but hasn't worked here in Spain so he hasn't paid anything into the system. Can anybody help with information or advise on where we go from here?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there. 

:welcome: to the forum.

Someone will be along soon to help with your query.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

I am so sorry to hear of this. I wish him well. 


a) I am NOT convinced that the information you have been given is correct and 
b) as this is such a serious matter I think you should take this up with the British Consul in Málaga. I rarely suggest the consulates but as this is such a serious problem I think you need professional advice ...and fast


----------



## jobenalmadena (May 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for your support, I really am at a point where I don't know where to turn! This is all new to me, I have only ever looked after my children so looking after a disabled relative really is quite frightening. He lost his leg due to a complication with his diabetes, so our whole life is now going to change, and quite frankly, this scares me.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, be calm, take professional advice and relax. If the consul cannot help I am sure they will know where you can go for assistance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know very little about this sort of thing other than on the British media a while ago there was a report on an issue similar to this, a chap who'd lived in spain for several years (cant remember how many) had been diagnosed with Alzheimers and needed assistance. His family in the UK were having to go and stay with him to help, but couldnt maintain this indefinately. His only option was to go back to the UK as the Spanish social services werent obliged to offer any help!

Theres also the fact that in the UK if you have over a certain ammount of savings home care has to be paid for!

There are care agencies in Spain who run services for this kinda thing, in fact theres one advertised on our local english radio in La Cala??. I dont know how much they cost tho, but maybe worth a ring, they're english run and for expats. They may well know how you can negotiate the system here too??????? I've actually been thinking about starting up something similar cos I used to do care work/nursing in the UK and found it a really rewarding job!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jobenalmadena said:


> Thank you so much for your support, I really am at a point where I don't know where to turn! This is all new to me, I have only ever looked after my children so looking after a disabled relative really is quite frightening. He lost his leg due to a complication with his diabetes, so our whole life is now going to change, and quite frankly, this scares me.


BTW, dont be scared hun, its not as hard as you think and if you do have to go down this route, you'll soon wonder what you worried about once you all get into a routine and come to terms with everything!!

Jo xx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Jobenalmadena,
The first thing you need to have done is to see the social worker to get your father-in-law's degree of disability assesed. To apply for the ley de dependencia, one of the requirements is a certificate stating you have been a resident for 5 years. However, this can take up to a year to be processed so further down the line you will be able to apply. There are other benefits and help available although I assume that they vary from community to community. I live in Galicia and my mum is disabled and she has been entitled to a home help, she had a discount on buying her automatic car and she doesn't have to pay road tax, although I have to apply each year for this. I am now in process of applying for the ley de dependencia as further complications have changed her situation. As I say, living in a different region some things may be different but please feel free to pm me if there is anything you would like to know.
regards,
Anles


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi*



jobenalmadena said:


> Thank you so much for your support, I really am at a point where I don't know where to turn! This is all new to me, I have only ever looked after my children so looking after a disabled relative really is quite frightening. He lost his leg due to a complication with his diabetes, so our whole life is now going to change, and quite frankly, this scares me.


hi i dont know where in malaga you are but lux mundi center in torre del mar do a free home visit service plus equipment hire i have worked will children adults and elderly for 10 years with disabilitys of all kinds let me know where you are an maybe i could help out there is also helpx site where you can advertise they work volountry for food and accomadation let me know where you are in malaga ok dont worry


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*also*



maro4me said:


> hi i dont know where in malaga you are but lux mundi center in torre del mar do a free home visit service plus equipment hire i have worked will children adults and elderly for 10 years with disabilitys of all kinds let me know where you are an maybe i could help out there is also helpx site where you can advertise they work volountry for food and accomadation let me know where you are in malaga ok dont worry


also have 10 years exsperience in care with children adults and elderly with all kind of disabilities my lat job was working with brain injurys if anyone needs advice or some help or even a carer i am in the nerja area ok tke care all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maro4me said:


> also have 10 years exsperience in care with children adults and elderly with all kind of disabilities my lat job was working with brain injurys if anyone needs advice or some help or even a carer i am in the nerja area ok tke care all



I used to be a carer in the UK. I started out as a nurse prescriber and then went on to run an out of hours service. during that time, I also had to nurse both my parents thro cancer (at different times). I then worked for a community hospital as a carer and then lastly my pa in law moved on with us who had heart problems and alzheimers.

I'd really love to start up or do something in that line of work over here, its just finding the right way to go about it!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maro4me said:


> also have 10 years exsperience in care with children adults and elderly with all kind of disabilities my lat job was working with brain injurys if anyone needs advice or some help or even a carer i am in the nerja area ok tke care all


We'd make a good team!! I used to be a nurse prescriber in the UK and then I ran an OOH thing, until my pa in law needed looking after with heart problems and alzheimers, i looked after him til he was too unwell and then he went into a community hospital where I then got a job as a carer... I really enjoyed working there, so rewarding!

I'd love to start something up along those lines over here, I just dont know how to get into it

jo xxx


----------



## jobenalmadena (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your information, I have spoken to the consulate this morning and they also pointed me in the direction of social services and I have an appointment on tuesday to see the social worker.


----------



## jobenalmadena (May 19, 2009)

maro4me said:


> hi i dont know where in malaga you are but lux mundi center in torre del mar do a free home visit service plus equipment hire i have worked will children adults and elderly for 10 years with disabilitys of all kinds let me know where you are an maybe i could help out there is also helpx site where you can advertise they work volountry for food and accomadation let me know where you are in malaga ok dont worry


Thanks for the info, we live in Benalmadena Costa so if you do know of anywhere that offers home visits etc in the area, I would be extremely grateful


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jobenalmadena said:


> Thanks for the info, we live in Benalmadena Costa so if you do know of anywhere that offers home visits etc in the area, I would be extremely grateful



Theres an ad om the local radio for somewhere in La Cala I think??? I cant remember what its called tho!? Do you ever listen to Spectrum FM?? Actually I think they have a website which may have a list of their advertisers

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

How is he by the way??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## jobenalmadena (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> How is he by the way???
> 
> Jo xxx


Will check out the website thnx, unfortunately due to a problem with his other knee, he can't even stand up. We checked on him during the night, but when we got up this morning, he was sat on the loo..and had been for 3 hours. I have a wheelchair coming tonight so hopefully that will help him get to the bathroom and he can use the armrests as leverage. The main problem is that I'm on my own with him (and the kids) from 7.30am till about 8pm, and I can't lift him and he has no upper body strength, but like I said, the chair will help immensely. Thanx 4 asking, (sorry 4 goin on and on!!!)
Jo


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you feeling a little better now jobenalmadena? 



Sorry I can't be of any help to you. I know nothing of these things in Spain. Keep us informed of how things are going. It'll all work out in the end 

Maggie. xx

ps: Hi maro4me. Just down the road from me then. We'll have to meet for a coffee one day ey?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

There are tecniques for lifting. Used to do it with people much bigger than myself so maybe someone will be teaching you at some stage. Watch your back tho'. I don't know how many nurses end up with back problems but all I know, do. Including myself. So be very careful. The worst is when you don't know these techniques. That's when most of the damage is done.

Take care.

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jobenalmadena said:


> Will check out the website thnx, unfortunately due to a problem with his other knee, he can't even stand up. We checked on him during the night, but when we got up this morning, he was sat on the loo..and had been for 3 hours. I have a wheelchair coming tonight so hopefully that will help him get to the bathroom and he can use the armrests as leverage. The main problem is that I'm on my own with him (and the kids) from 7.30am till about 8pm, and I can't lift him and he has no upper body strength, but like I said, the chair will help immensely. Thanx 4 asking, (sorry 4 goin on and on!!!)
> Jo



You go on as much as you like! I wish I could help, I'm actually not that far from you and I'm tempted to offer. 

I know how hard it can be, not only physically but mentally too - for you and indeed for him. I had to look after my pa in law and fortunately for him he was a bit "potty" so wasnt aware that it was his daughter in law "doing" his toileting and stuff - I was tho and until I got used to it I found it very difficult. I had a nieghbour at the time who was also main carer for her ma in law and we used to chat, cry, laugh, compare notes... all sorts at the garden fence as a way of dealing with it all, therapy!!! It does help to talk it all thro, so if you wanna sound off on here then thats fine ... now look, its me going on and on!!!

By the way, be careful with lifting him, your backs important and its very easy to overdo it!.. easy for me to say I know, but do spare yourself a thought!

I'll shut up now 

Jo xxx


----------

